# Islamorada Tarpon Wrapup



## HRCHLab (Jan 14, 2008)

In 2018, myself and two friends planned a week of Tarpon fishing in the Keys. We fished every day but one. Our one day off, was used to visit Key West for some site seeing. 
We used three different guides, and fished three different locations. We saw literally hundreds upon hundreds of migrating Tarpon. That, in itself, was quite spectacular!
We caught some, and lost many. But in the end, learned a ton from the three captains. 

All three of us are experienced fishermen, and two are current boat owners. 
After our trip had ended, we all concluded...we can do this! 

So, for 2019, we decided on a location. We rented a boat for the week, and found a house on the water with a slip. We brought reels from home, and purchased rods and tackle down there. 

What a friken blast!! We caught and landed some Tarpon. Hooked up some big Jacks, several sharks, dealt with line cutting Cudas, and several big sea creatures we never laid eyes on. Most of all, we learned even more and had a awesome experience. 

Your hooked after the first Tarpon crushes your mullet, and screams off 150 yds of line and jumps 5ft in the air. So INTENSE lol. 

Already planning for next year. 
Wife said...maybe you should do two weeks next year. I said, Hmm, that’s a good idea honey.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Well done!

The keys are cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Looks like a blast!


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

I fished boca Grande for tarpon several years back. Truly amazing fight in those fish. In the pass, there are a bunch of hammerheads and man when you hook a tarpon and a hammerhead goes after, talk about screaming line.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

Islamorada is a great place. Looks like you had a lot of fun. We are leaving for our 2nd trip this year in 10 days. going to fish Mahi, tuna, tarpon and sharks.


----------



## aquaalf (May 28, 2017)

We fished Islamorada last march and the captain told us that if we really wanted Mahi Mahi and Tuna to come back in June. Good luck, wish I could do it again this year.


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

aquaalf said:


> We fished Islamorada last march and the captain told us that if we really wanted Mahi Mahi and Tuna to come back in June. Good luck, wish I could do it again this year.


Who did you fish with in March?


----------



## aquaalf (May 28, 2017)

Sorry for the confusion, that was a year ago this past March and the trip we did out of Islamorada was the gulf side inshore fishing and the one my BIL booked, don't even remember the name and wasn't that great anyway. The great trip we did was out of Key Largo with Capt. Brandon Jimenez, Sea Spirit, We are definitely going back, great boat (14ft. beam), great Capt and Mate. They really know what they are doing and are the ones who told us that we should be there in June for the Tuna and Mahi Mahi. Pic with the fish is just below the deck of a great restaurant/bar that will cook up and serve your catch with sides. His Boat is docked just feet away.


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

That's pretty cool! Color me impressed!


----------

